# stolen. 2 BC bitches both in whelp



## dexter (Nov 29, 2008)

crossposted.


Two BORDER COLLIES, Tia & Skye have been STOLEN from their owner days before they were due to whelp, one has now had puppies, the other is due next week. PLEASE SPREAD THE WORD and make sure no one buys these puppies . The puppies will be sold from Swadlincote, South Derbyshire - they will not be KC registered.


----------



## katiefranke (Oct 6, 2008)

there was another post in the Dog Chat section which has been moved but I am not sure where it has been moved too? 

For further info I have spoken with the owner and this is what has happened:

She was living with her parents (who she has never really got along with) while planning to move in with her fiancé and Tia and Skye (plus her two other dogs) were living there with her - all registered to her and owned by her. There are also other dogs living at the property who are owned by her parents.

She had properly planned the matings, all health tests done etc, and has organised everything so that her dogs could have the pups at their new place. 

When she went to move them this weekend, her parents didn't say anything about her taking the two other dogs, but wouldnt let her take her two bitches and the pups. Her dad grabbed the pregnant bitch by her stomach! So she went mad, grabbed him to get him off her and the police were called. They didnt care about the dogs, just about what they call the 'assault'!! (but that is another matter)...they called the RSPCA about the dogs...who then deemed it fine for them to stay where they are as they didn't want to move them in as one is pregnant, one has now had her pups since this has happened but the owner has not even been able to see them as she is not allowed near her parents house and so cannot go back without risking being arrested again 

But as you can see from the above, the parents clearly cannot care too much for the dogs if one was grabbed by the stomach!!! 

I was also told the parents are disabled (or one of them?) so cannot even cope with looking after them, and they can hardly look after their own dogs they have which also live there! Because they are family it has all got a bit complicated, but the dogs are registered (KC papers and all) to the daughter, but nobody will help get them back as the police are not interested.

She is now obviously extremely concerned that they do not know how to care for the pups or bitches, dont understand about health testing them (eyes and ears before certain age), or about socialisation etc...and so is desperately trying to get them back but doesn't know how/who to contact for help etc...

A very sad and stressful situation all round!!!


----------



## katiefranke (Oct 6, 2008)

Here are pictures of Tia and Sky:
Tia









Skye


----------



## mistymilo (Aug 4, 2008)

The owner of Tia and Skye is doing everything she can do to get her dogs back. She is doing more than just posting on forums, including a court summonds these things take time though. 

It needs spreading around forums so these puppies are not just sold on to anyone as the people who have them currently it is looking like they are doing it purely for the money gain.


----------



## KPR (Mar 9, 2010)

It's kind of entertaining how my posts keep disappearing. Crucified for asking a few questions.

Ssssshhhhhh ... someone got their dogs stolen by their parents. We can't tell you who the people are though.


----------



## too.many (Mar 9, 2010)

KPR said:


> It's kind of entertaining how my posts keep disappearing. Crucified for asking a few questions.
> 
> Ssssshhhhhh ... someone got their dogs stolen by their parents. We can't tell you who the people are though.


you're trolling tbh


----------



## Nonnie (Apr 15, 2009)

KPR said:


> It's kind of entertaining how my posts keep disappearing. Crucified for asking a few questions.
> 
> Ssssshhhhhh ... someone got their dogs stolen by their parents. We can't tell you who the people are though.


We cannot allow people to be accused of a criminal act (theft) when no one is in full receipt of the facts.

It can be considered slanderous.


----------



## KPR (Mar 9, 2010)

Trolling? Hardly. Thanks, though.

Yes, you can't allow people to be accused of a criminal act. Instead, what you have here is a third party telling the story with enough information for people to figure out who they are talking about (just google "border collies" "tia" "skye" and the website is the first one to come up). 

How is this better?

I see she finally put the information up on her website. And now that it's up there, no reason why the info can't be here.

It would be interesting to hear the parents' side of this story, don'tcha think?


----------



## too.many (Mar 9, 2010)

KPR said:


> It would be interesting to hear the parents' side of this story, don'tcha think?


ive heard there side & its clear the parents r in the wrong 

i didnt sign up here to defend the owner without knowin all da facts 1st

if u want to buy puppies that wont be health tested kc reg or socialised and theres a risk that the puppy will be taken of u at a later date due to stud contracts being broken and the puppies etc then go ahead but im sure others will be grateful to avoid them don'tcha think?


----------



## lauz_1982 (Dec 14, 2009)

How awful! I hope the dogs are soon back where they belong. Must be very stressful for the owner. I do hope the pup's will be looked after as they should be.

Laura


----------

